# Carmina Buruna - Very funny Beer Commercial



## Scott Cairns (Aug 11, 2005)

Im not sure if this is airing outside of Australia, but I thought this ad was hilarious. 

I think its actually shot in New Zealand, might one of the locations used in LOTR.

You'll need the Divx codec to view it; http://www.scottcairns.com/beer/Bigad.avi (www.scottcairns.com/beer/Bigad.avi)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 11, 2005)

Haha that's hilarious Scott! Carmen Fortuna sells beer :lol: 

edit: if you're not able to see it, you'll need to get the codec from www.divx.com


----------



## Ed (Aug 11, 2005)

HAHAHAHA

brilliant!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 11, 2005)

This ad has grown on me. First time I saw it, I just smiled. Now, I laugh out loud every time.

Watch the guys in yellow (they're the beer), run into the stomach of the giant man (guys in red.) :lol:


----------



## groove (Aug 11, 2005)

xlent :lol: 

looks like peter jackson "lord of the ring" kindda movie :lol:


----------



## michel (Aug 11, 2005)

:mrgreen: 

That's a cool commercial. I like the choir and the text is funny. :D 

_Michael_


----------



## Ed (Aug 11, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Watch the guys in yellow (they're the beer), run into the stomach of the giant man (guys in red.) :lol:



hehe. i didnt actually notice that the first time. 

Ed


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 11, 2005)

:lol: 

Hey they've got Wordbuilder working! I should give it another whirl.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 11, 2005)

My you guys down under have a sense of humour. And, you're pretty good at the media arts too. Very well done commercial.

Jose


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 11, 2005)

groove said:


> xlent :lol:
> 
> looks like peter jackson "lord of the ring" kindda movie :lol:



I imagined the same thing.

Is the beer available in the US? :roll:


----------



## Edgen (Aug 11, 2005)

HA!!!! DUde!! I'd totally go out and try this beer just because of this! :shock: 

"SO.. FReakin' GOooood"

:lol: 

/j


----------



## Niah (Aug 11, 2005)

HAHAHAAHHA awesome!


----------



## tobyond (Aug 11, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, Carlton Draught is re-branded as Fosters in the US. Hence the Fosters in Australia (cat piss by the way) is different beer from the Canadian made Fosters in US (horse piss).
Someone correct me if I'm wrong here.

Loved the ad. Didn't realize that was the true English translation! :lol:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 11, 2005)

lol - that stuff better taste good


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Aug 11, 2005)

tobyond said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Carlton Draught is re-branded as Fosters in the US. Hence the Fosters in Australia (cat piss by the way) is different beer from the Canadian made Fosters in US (horse piss).
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here.
> 
> Loved the ad. Didn't realize that was the true English translation! :lol:



tobyond, thanks for the info!  

Akihito


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 11, 2005)

Glad everyone liked the ad.  Id say its set to win some awards. I like how the phrasing is deliberately akward too.



tobyond said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Carlton Draught is re-branded as Fosters in the US. Hence the Fosters in Australia (cat piss by the way) is different beer from the Canadian made Fosters in US (horse piss).
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here.



Carlton Draught is one beer produced by Carlton United Breweries. Its actually not a bad beer. Fosters is bland piss just like you mentioned. (Also produced by C.U.B.) The funny thing is, Fosters is one of our biggest exporting beers, yet no self-respecting Australian ever drinks the stuff.

I heard once that (dont know if its true) its the same for Corona beer in Mexico. Locals cant stand it, but it exports really well.

P.S. A bit of useless information; I was born in Carlton, Victoria, Australia, right across the road from the Carlton United Breweries. THe fumes probably damaged my brain during those first gasps of air as I came into the world......


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 11, 2005)

What a BIG ad! awesome stuff

As for some replies...:shock: ... are you guys beer specialists or what? I've been seeing ads in Melbourne lately of a festival that holds 400 beers and you can try them all out for free or something. 

( Damn, my PM box will get full a minute after posting that. "No sorry, i don't have free tickets"  )


----------



## Edgen (Aug 11, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> I heard once that (dont know if its true) its the same for Corona beer in Mexico.



Yep.. I heard the same. Maybe they just forgot the limes? a lil' slippage of the brain?

hehehehe "cat piss..."

and even better.. "Horse piss..." :lol:

/j


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys, I had to take the beer avi down as it was killing my bandwidth.

Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 16, 2005)

XX Now that's a man's beer.

Jose


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 16, 2005)

Jose, I havent heard of XX, but we have a "Four X" beer here.

Years ago, I was on vacation in Bali, they had run dry of the good Australian beer - Victoria Bitter. 8) 

The whole island kept talking about this legendary boat that was coming from Australia loaded with beer.

I had to survive on XXXX waiting for it. I ended up switching to the local brew, Bintang. Not a bad drop either.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 16, 2005)

Pronounce Dos(Dose) Eqiis. Spanish for two x's. Or XX.

It's a mexican beer and even though I'm not Mexican(I'm Puerto Rican) it's a good brew.

When I was in college at the U of Arizona, being an hour away from the Mexico border, Corona was the rage. Corona is barely stomachable. Can't stand it. So on a trip to Mexico all my friends brought corona. I got XX beer when we arrived. I never looked back.

I'll check into some of the finer Aussie stuff. Never liked Fosters and yet that's very popular here. :roll: 

My fav though is a brew I had from the former Yugoslavia. Never can remember the name though.

Jose


----------

